
C++ ConcurrencyTS: A Basic Implementation - amukher1
https://github.com/amukherj/concurrencyts
======
amukher1
This is a basic but usable implementation of the C++ ConcurrencyTS. The README
lists what's supported and what's not. I think the when_any implementation is
flaky.

